# xtrail alarms



## Yusuf (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi I have a 2006 2.5 xtrail 4x4 Does it have an alarm system? I have no idea

If it has how do I opperate it?

Leaving windows open and opening the door does nothing. 

Yusuf

online

now - #3

If it has how do I activate it By locking doors and leaving window open nothing trigeers alarm


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

First leave the windows opened, lock the doors with the remote.
Unlock a door from the outside and open it.
Do this in front of a police station (lol).


----------



## Yusuf (Dec 22, 2014)

Yip
Especially in South Africa
Lol


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Have you tried?
Not in front of the police station, but at your place?
I ve never tried to open the hood from the inside with the doors locked.
One of this days i ll try.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

That Otomodo is a kidder.
The X trails, at least in Canada do not have alarms. There is a panic button alarm on your key fob, but what really gets activated when you lock the doors and the red light is blinking on top of your dash is the immobilizer. Means you cannot start the car or move the transmission lever without the proper key being recognized in the ignition. Its an anti-theft feature.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Well, I was not joking about the alarm going on.
A few summers ago parked in the driveway with the windows opened and locked the doors. Later went to the car to get something and did not unlocked the doors, i put my hand inside the door and unlocked it.
Surprise ,there is an alarm in the car. I went back in the house running to get the keys and stop it.
The only thing that i haven t tried is to open the hood with the doors locked , since there is a switch under there.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I guess I stand corrected Otomodo. Mind you I cant try it for myself at the moment seeing my windows are frozen lol.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

quadraria10 said:


> I guess I stand corrected Otomodo. Mind you I cant try it for myself at the moment seeing my windows are frozen lol.


Cant see why lol


----------



## kymwon (Jan 11, 2015)

*Automatic Locking*

Yesterday I was sitting in the vehicle waiting for someone when the doors locked themselves ? I unlocked them again but they locked themselves again 5 minutes later. Has anyone else experienced this ? everytime I unlocked the doors they would automatically lock themselves again 5 minutes later. I've never experienced this before. So I just left them locked and when the person came back I unlocked the doors with the button on the door and of course when they opened the door to get in the alarm went off. I didn't think our vehicles had an autolock feature ??


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I knew that if you unlock the doors and don t open them, they will lock automaticly after 1 minute .
I ve never experienced what you have described.
What year and model do you have?


----------



## kymwon (Jan 11, 2015)

Mine is a 2006 X-Trail SE. Every other week I take my mom shopping and I've always waited for long periods in the vehicle. Yesterday was the first time this repeated automatic locking of the doors has happened.


----------

